# How hot did your 622 get?



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

So this heatwave as sweep the county and has left record temp in its wake. So I was wondering how hot you 622 got. Granted if you have air-con it may not have gotten that bad but for those that dont I am wondering.

My hight temp now reads 145 degrees :eek2:


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Ours peaked out at 138 in our media room that never rises above 85F. That is a 53F rise above ambient! I need a freaking polar bear to come and blow on it or something. Oh yah our media room is 5 degrees F hotter than the rest of the house... does that mean anything?


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

140F here in Vegas, no problems with box.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

High temp---123
Low temp---102
Avg temp----107


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

High temp---131°F
Low temp---98°F
Avg temp----123°F

In open front and back cabinet in 78°F room ... about 2" on either side of 622 with a DVD player sitting directly on top of the 622. HDMI works (has since day one). No major problems.


----------



## FLAsathappy (Jul 5, 2006)

WHERE in the menus do I find the temps ? Looked but can't find.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Surprisingly not that big a change in the temps for the bedroom unit in a bedroom that typically gets hotter than the outside temperature during the day. Before the recent heat the avg was 119. NYC went to the hi 90s last week. 

lo 89
avg 121
hi 136


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The HDD temps are in the Diag -> Counters display. You have to page down to see them.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

High temp---129°F
Low temp---102°F
Avg temp----111°F


----------



## High def mon (Aug 7, 2004)

I put a fan blowing right to left and my temps. have been going down ever sense.
132-H 86-L 104-A:sure:


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a fan sucking out from the exhaust side. 
High 127
low 96
avg. 107
Temp ontop of power supply is 95


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

High Temp - 138
Low Temp - 111
Average Temp - 125

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Upstairs Room: 

High Temp - 138
Los Temp - 78
Average Temp - 120

I show no reboots on this box since it was replace around a month back. I was in SoCal and we got hit with a heat wave. Lost power for 10 hours. I will appent my HT unit later.

HT Downstairs

High Temp - 138
Los Temp - 87
Average Temp - 128


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

High def mon said:


> I put a fan blowing right to left and my temps. have been going down ever sense.
> 132-H 86-L 104-A:sure:


Is this the right direction for airflow? Right to left when facing the front of the unit?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, airflow goes from right side facing front thru HDD then power supply and goes out at left side.
More info in those threads: 
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=68690
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=59186


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

lujan said:


> High Temp - 138
> Low Temp - 111
> Average Temp - 125
> 
> Should I be concerned?


Mine is 138, 125 , 129 avg. so I guess you're in better shape than me. I haven't had any problems


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

High 129
Low 82
Average 114

I noticed when looking through the counters a couple things

What is a fsck
Mine says fsck: 08-11-06 3:01am
fsck cause 1
Lost Locks: 3 :2

Most of the counts show 0 (zero) which I'm presuming to be a good thing?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

file system check - Linux program what maintain integrity of file system


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks, I did know it ran Linux but not being a Linux type never even connected the dots.

I would expect that to happen after a front panel reboot or power outage not a system initiated reboot for example.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At 3:01am it sounds like a nightly file system check during the reboot. I have my reboot scheduled for 7:00am (less likely to need my TV at 7:00am than 3:00am) and my last "FSCK cause 1" is at 7:00am.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You can schedule a reboot?
Timers don't take priority?
How?

Thanks


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> You can schedule a reboot?
> Timers don't take priority?
> How?
> 
> Thanks


Hit "Menu" 8 and 5 to set time of update, recordings will take precidence.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks DirtyDan

Just how important is the nightly reboot? I thought one reason Linux users tout it as superior is reliability. My old Tivo Stand Alone just chugs along and only reboots after a s/w upgrade or power failure that outlasts my UPS battery.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

My 622 runs fine without extra fan, etc. No problems at all.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Given a good month with an external fan circulating air around the 622 case, I now have a much lower temperature listings of 
High 119
Low 92
Average 110


Looks like the fan is doing its job. 

My HDMI connector and surrounding case area is cool to the touch.


----------



## High def mon (Aug 7, 2004)

:eek2: :eek2: I've always been a cause and effect type of guy, so when my (ser. D) 622 kept giving me a check switch (004) screen, I put a clip on fan blowing right to left. When my average temp. dropped below 105 F my problem disappeared and has not come back!!! My next attempt is to try to bring the problem back by heating up the separate enclosure (my clothes closet). My average temp. is at 100 now so this may take some time.


----------



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

622-E. 138, 110, 125 avg. No external fan, not enclosed, no problems.


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

My 622 is in an enclosed cabinet with a glass door, and for the first month or so, my temps read something like this:

High: 138F
Average: 122F
Low: 105F

But then I added that little external, USB-powered fan that a lot of people were talking about here last month (I'm sure someone can dig up the link...) and my temps have dropped SIGNIFICANTLY even though the temp outside and in my house have gone up.

(Here in Tulsa, we've had probably 20 or so days of 100+ heat in the last month.)

Now, my temps are:

High: 128F
Average: 105F
Low: 98F


----------

